# Incredible Victor 1891 with spring fork for sale on Ebay.



## biker (Oct 27, 2021)

Really nice Victor bike.


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2021)

Antique Victor Spring Fork Bicycle 1891  | eBay
					

Bike originally had cushion tires. what you see is what you get.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2021)

I have the feeling it ain't gonna end "cheap".


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Looks like it was dug from the earth! Gonna take more than a little glazing putty for that frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## biker (Oct 27, 2021)

There is some welding or brazing done on the rear frame by the sprocket too. One badly pitted bike.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 27, 2021)

Those are hammer marks from the blacksmith!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 27, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> I have the feeling it ain't gonna end "cheap".




doesn't look like there could ever be a "cheap" on this one













lo barato se vuelve caro


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 27, 2021)

Where did you learn Spanish??

Buena y acertada frase


----------



## videoranger (Nov 4, 2021)

Amazing how complete it is for such a rusted bike, or is that considered "patina"? That's why I keep telling you kids to put your bikes in the garage and not leave them out in the yard!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2021)

Final bid of $2225. Cheaper than I was thinking, but it was pretty rough.


----------



## biker (Nov 4, 2021)

Only thing good on that bike is the pedals and the badge. Make a good wall hanger.


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 4, 2021)

One of the smartest bicycle people in the world was selling this Victor ,


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> One of the smartest bicycle people in the world was selling this Victor ,



Leon?


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 5, 2021)

Carey Williams in Chicago


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 7, 2021)

I was very excited to see this pop up within pick up distance until the zoooom in
Very rough is the truth pitted like a sob. 
Still a nice example but not for me.
mark


----------



## biker (Nov 7, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Carey Williams in Chicago


----------



## biker (Nov 7, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> One of the smartest bicycle people in the world was selling this Victor ,



You had Mark Mattei listed originally. What happened?


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 7, 2021)

Go stalk someone else,


----------

